# An IBS question...



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

I have noticed that my IBS-D seems to be synched to my CFS symptoms lately. The worse my CFS symptoms are, the more attacks of IBS-D I seem to experience. I have had IBS longer than I have had CFS, and was wondering if anyone else here had noticed this interaction... Susan


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Yes, I do Susan. When my M.E. relapsed in 2000 and was at its worst for a year, my IBS was also at its worst in terms of cramping pain. It really doens't suprise me as the M.E. affects the nervous system - well, it effects everything.


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

I am relieved to know that I am not the only one. I think that the current flare-up of my CFS is due in large part to the unrelenting IBS-D I have been dealing with since the surgery last November. It has just worn me out, and with that much pain and fatigue, the CFS flares up.Susan


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Late getting here, but I am in the same boat. CFIDS flareups lead to IBS flareups for me too. Phooey!


----------

